# Locking Differentials for Rear Ends



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

For those that run dump trucks, I'd like to know who has a locking rear differential. I know larger dump trucks offer them, but I'd like to know if there are any options for the smaller International 4600 that I just bought. 

Not sure what it has for a rear diff. Probably in the range of a 1.5-2ton axle, maybe more.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

your rear should have a tag on it.....all you need to do is put a limited slip gear in it....i'd like one for my salt truck, but it doesn't look like it's worth the trouble..just gotta keep the tanks full of chemicals so when the salt is gone i have weight.....i noticed you said your truck was getting stuck on the frost....doesn't look like the wood that you haul is a big enough load to get traction....could you just use your pickup for the wood or get chains?


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

A set of chains would be easier and cheaper and probably will do a better job. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Jay brown;667610 said:


> your rear should have a tag on it.....all you need to do is put a limited slip gear in it....i'd like one for my salt truck, but it doesn't look like it's worth the trouble..just gotta keep the tanks full of chemicals so when the salt is gone i have weight.....i noticed you said your truck was getting stuck on the frost....doesn't look like the wood that you haul is a big enough load to get traction....could you just use your pickup for the wood or get chains?


The reason why I want to use the dump is because I mainly got it to haul more wood per load. So using my pick up wouldn't be very economical, you can really only fit about 1/3 of a cord in a pick up were as the truck will easily hold 2 cords, it's a no brainier when you look at the transport cost. I probably had at least 6000-7000lbs of wood in the back when I got stuck, It just spun the tires very easily on the frozen ground, I was going slightly up hill as well, that didn't help.

I want to stay away from chains because if I deliver wood to someone I don't want to cut up their lawn or what have you with the chains. I'd rather just be able to lock in the differential and drive out of a sticky situation. I may have to start carrying chains with me though just in case.

Do you know of any one who sells limited slips for these trucks?



BIGBEN2004;667840 said:


> A set of chains would be easier and cheaper and probably will do a better job. Just my .02 cents.


Like I said I'd rather stay away from chains because of what I mentioned above, but I agree I probably wouldn't get stuck much with them.


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

Contact or look up on the web Randy's ring and pinion .. there you can get an idea or some info on what your looking for .. if they make applications for your truck then you can choose between a limited slip or a locking type rear either air activated or electrically activated.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

do you have to load all that wood up in that truck by hand?


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Jay brown;668517 said:


> do you have to load all that wood up in that truck by hand?


Right now we do....but a conveyor might be in the works in the future.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

you must be young...lol 7000lbs into the back of a 6' high dump truck is a lot of work!! could you use a low boy trailer and a 4x4 pickup?


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Jay brown;668865 said:


> you must be young...lol 7000lbs into the back of a 6' high dump truck is a lot of work!! could you use a low boy trailer and a 4x4 pickup?


I'm 26, there's me and my dad doing the pitching/loading, we're usually sore by the end of the day but not too bad. I'll spring for a conveyor long before I load 10 plus cords.

I don't have a dump trailer right now but that's on the wish list. Maybe a 10'-12' long one, I could probably fit 3-4 cords in that. It was a toss up for me to get a dump truck and deliver that way or a dump trailer and my pickup, the problem with that is you still have to unload the pick-up by hand.

You can see I picked the dump truck option for now, so until I get the point that I need to be delivering more than 2 cords at a time, it probably isn't cost effective to get a dump trailer at this point. I'm sure I'll have one at some point though, we could definitely use it for other projects too.

And then of course I could actually load my dump truck, and hook my 24ft gooseneck up to it, I'd have to build sides for the gooseneck but I plan on doing that anyway. Now you're looking at 6 plus cords at a time, but at least 4 of those would have to be unloaded by hand. For the trouble I'll just make 3 trips with the dump. Plus I don't know of anyone that orders 6 cords of wood, that's a lot of wood to burn in a year and usually those people have their own supplies.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

MAR4CARS;668481 said:


> Contact or look up on the web Randy's ring and pinion .. there you can get an idea or some info on what your looking for .. if they make applications for your truck then you can choose between a limited slip or a locking type rear either air activated or electrically activated.


Looks like they don't directly offer anything for heavy trucks but who knows they might be able to make something.


----------



## Kybol (Nov 11, 2008)

BIGBEN2004;667840 said:


> A set of chains would be easier and cheaper and probably will do a better job. Just my .02 cents.


How about some automatic chains? Look pretty slick.
http://www.onspot.com/


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

Doakster;668473 said:


> The reason why I want to use the dump is because I mainly got it to haul more wood per load. So using my pick up wouldn't be very economical, you can really only fit about 1/3 of a cord in a pick up were as the truck will easily hold 2 cords, it's a no brainier when you look at the transport cost. I probably had at least 6000-7000lbs of wood in the back when I got stuck, It just spun the tires very easily on the frozen ground, I was going slightly up hill as well, that didn't help.
> 
> I want to stay away from chains because if I deliver wood to someone I don't want to cut up their lawn or what have you with the chains. I'd rather just be able to lock in the differential and drive out of a sticky situation. I may have to start carrying chains with me though just in case.
> 
> ...


Summit racing sells them not sure for every app tho .


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

You need to get under there and find the axle code. It is most likely made by Dana. Your code will be something like J175S. Then call or got to RoadRanger dot Com

Code is read like this:

J - 175 - S
Series-Weight-Gearing


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Kybol;669000 said:


> How about some automatic chains? Look pretty slick.
> http://www.onspot.com/


I actually think that I've seen vehicles with this system in service. Seems like it would work, but with a price tag of around $1895 for a vehicles with out air brakes which applies to mine seems a little steep. But then again I bet a locking or limited slip would case just about that or more for a vehicle this size.

I think I'm going to have to check my axle tag and report back.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

I called my Local International dealer today. Looks like they offer a Detroit No-Spin for my truck. 

This systems keeps the wheels locked at all times except when going around a turn or anytime the wheel speeds need to be different, then it unlocks the differential. 

It costs about $1000 for all the parts when all is said and done plus labor, so I figure at least $1500, probably closer to $2000.


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

For the price difference, I would vote for the on spot tire chains. I think they will be a little more versatile to you.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

I have a locker in my truck.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

gene gls;672877 said:


> I have a locker in my truck.


And.....how's it work?


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

Doakster;673191 said:


> And.....how's it work?


Works fine. You have to be carefull about spining the tires because the back will slide sideways and hang you up. It makes a straining noise when turning a corner with a load . The back tires wear out sooner due to little slippage in the gears. Mine is a factory locker from Mitsi when I bought the truck new, 110,000 miles no problems yet.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

gene gls;673369 said:


> Works fine. You have to be carefull about spining the tires because the back will slide sideways and hang you up. It makes a straining noise when turning a corner with a load . The back tires wear out sooner due to little slippage in the gears. Mine is a factory locker from Mitsi when I bought the truck new, 110,000 miles no problems yet.


What you described is pretty much exactly what I've read about them and the way they act. The clunking sound around a corner should be the diff unlocking.

Do you know if it's a detroit No-Spin? That seems to be the most common one in heavy trucks.

When you described the spinning I assume you were talking about snow, how does it handle on mud or slick/ice conditions.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Ill assist you a little as I can. I have no experience with heavy truck lockers, but I have a fair amount in regular trucks. A limited slip wont lock completely but will usually allow you to creep out of a spot if there is some traction. As for a "locker" I assume you understand how it is supposed to work. You can expect a squirrely rear on any conditions that arent dry when you are giving it gas. It will take some getting used to, but you can adapt your driving style. Picture this: You are driving up a snowy hill now, only one tire spins at a time and you might not make it. With a locker its like this. If one tire has traction (IE snow on the side) you will go up fine. If both tires are on the snow you may creep up if you are a good driver, or your rear end will slip out pulling you off the road as much as it is crowned.

In the lawn of a customer: now you might spin one and be stuck. With a locker it may pull you out if one tire has traction with less damage. If both are on soft ground than you sink both tires and then you are really stuck. 

So I cant tell you whether or not you should buy one, but if you drive carefully it will get you further, but it may also get you into more trouble than before. If I remember correctly this is for firewood. For the price of a locker you can get a ton of planks or plywood and greatly reduce the risk of getting stuck or damage. Have some racks made up to hold it to the side of the dump body and your good to go.

In the world of four wheeling they say a locker can make you a hero, but it can also get you into a lot of trouble. Food for thought.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

shovelracer;673497 said:


> Ill assist you a little as I can. I have no experience with heavy truck lockers, but I have a fair amount in regular trucks. A limited slip wont lock completely but will usually allow you to creep out of a spot if there is some traction. As for a "locker" I assume you understand how it is supposed to work. You can expect a squirrely rear on any conditions that arent dry when you are giving it gas. It will take some getting used to, but you can adapt your driving style. Picture this: You are driving up a snowy hill now, only one tire spins at a time and you might not make it. With a locker its like this. If one tire has traction (IE snow on the side) you will go up fine. If both tires are on the snow you may creep up if you are a good driver, or your rear end will slip out pulling you off the road as much as it is crowned.
> 
> In the lawn of a customer: now you might spin one and be stuck. With a locker it may pull you out if one tire has traction with less damage. If both are on soft ground than you sink both tires and then you are really stuck.
> 
> ...


That's great advice right there, I've also thought of the idea of fabricating steel racks to put under the tires if I need to. I may end up doing that anyway even if I don't get a lockerf


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

Doakster;673471 said:


> What you described is pretty much exactly what I've read about them and the way they act. The clunking sound around a corner should be the diff unlocking.
> 
> Do you know if it's a detroit No-Spin? That seems to be the most common one in heavy trucks.
> 
> When you described the spinning I assume you were talking about snow, how does it handle on mud or slick/ice conditions.


Snow, mud, ice, its all slippery. Two wheels with traction are better than one. In my 89 Chevy pickup I had 2 different lockers over the years. The first was very loud, don't remember the name. The second was a Detroit locker and was very quiet. They both worked good.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

gene gls;673604 said:


> Snow, mud, ice, its all slippery. Two wheels with traction are better than one. In my 89 Chevy pickup I had 2 different lockers over the years. The first was very loud, don't remember the name. The second was a Detroit locker and was very quiet. They both worked good.


Now you make me just want to go out and get one!


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

"your rear should have a tag on it"

I dunno Jay, mine doesn't. Then again I don't hang out in that part of town!!


----------

